# Marga Muino Mill Adjustments



## AndrewQLD (2/10/04)

Thanks to everyone on the forum who contributed to finding me a mill.

I now have my Marga Mulino grain mill, and after a few modifications I am VERY HAPPY   :lol: .

If anyone is interested here are some pics of the modifications I did
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/gall...Name=album11&s=.

Andrew


----------



## sintax69 (2/10/04)

Love the snaps 

now just how much was it?
where did you get it phone number etc?


sintax


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/10/04)

the mill was $75.00 plus frieght from Brewmaker, Holden Hill SA (08)83693649, and when I ordered he only had one more left. So if you want one be quick, I tried to buy locally through a kitchen ware outlet and they quoted me $160.00 for the same mill.

Andrew


----------



## MCWB (2/10/04)

Very informative Andrew, thanks! I'm in the process of converting a $36 Mercato pasta machine into a roller mill, and the construction is almost identical to your mill. One thing I'm wondering though: what drill 'bit' or otherwise are you driving the mill with? 

I've considered chopping the manual crank handle off and sticking that in the chuck, however it's rather inelegant, and it looks like you have a better solution.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/10/04)

I had an old screwdriver lying around that fit perfectly, I just chopped off the shaft, about 4inches long. Have you Knurled the rollers on your pasta machine? if not do you have a problem with grains not catching on the rollers and slipping.

regards
Andrew


----------



## MCWB (2/10/04)

Spot on Andrew, you have to knurl the rollers otherwise none of the grains grip and get pulled through. It's still an experiment in progress, but I've gone over the rollers with a dremel grinder wheel and it seems to grip ok... I may go the next step of cutting horizontal slices with a cutoff wheel, I'm just playing it by ear at the moment. 

Thanks again, might stop off at Bunnings on the way home and pick up a cheap screwdriver.


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/10/04)

AndrewQLD said:


> I now have my Marga Mulino grain mill, and after a few modifications I am VERY HAPPY   :lol: .
> 
> Andrew


G'day Andrew, its a beaut mill, eh  

Yours looks very similar to the one I got from Grumpys. That setting you made was in the same spot that they drilled too! I get very good efficiencies and my preboil gravities are spot on, so this mill is a good one and that's one major variable taken care of when you strive to achieve high efficiency all grain brewing  

My only bitch with this great mill is finding a larger hopper - I've done some part mashes that use less than 2kg of grains and that takes next to no time with the mill and the cordless drill - but for 4 to 5kg and more grain bills, I'd rather use a larger hopper that can hold at least half the grain bill. Will have a think about that and see what I can invent in the way of a decent sized hopper that won't fall over...
What did you wrap around the mill when you did your crush? Is that gladwrap and elastic bands to keep the dust from going everywhere? I'm gonna get some chipboard or MDF and make a lid for the 20L bucket that I'll crush the grains into - just gotta get off my arse and let rip with the jigsaw! B) 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/10/04)

Hi TL,
Yeah the hopper is too small but I have a mate who uses a lot of plexiglass and he is going to make me one that will fit over the original so that should sort that out. 

No, thats not glad wrap it is 2 sheets of clear shirt box plastic held in place by elastic bands, It's faily stiff so it works a treat, very little dust escapes.

Andrew


----------



## pbrosnan (3/10/04)

Hi there,

I've a Grumpy's Marga as well and I'll set about making the mods having seen the result of Andrews work. With the hopper, I cut the bottom off a 2L orange juice bottle and slipped it over the existing hopper to give more capacity. It takes about a kill at a time. It is rather crude as you need to put some wads of paper between the sides of the hopper and the bottle as the fits not perfect. It was intended as a temporary measure but it does the job.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/10/04)

Heres a pic of my marga with temporary hopper, got some aluminium for a permanent job but this works well and holds about 3kg. The chute is made from a piece of square rainwater spout. I have drilled out the adjustment wheel but have found that he standard no.2 position has been giving me a good crush leading to efficiencies in the 90's. hope this is of some help.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/10/04)

Well done Vlad, the mill looks the goods, I like your mounting bracket too. How long did it take you to crush the grain and how many kilo is there.

Andrew


----------



## dicko (4/10/04)

Hi guys!!!

Go the Marga!!!

I made a hopper for mine out of MDF board and it holds 4.5kg.
All I did was make it an interference fit into the top of the mill.
The hopper just pushes in at the top of the mill and is easily removed for cleaning /storing etc.
By just having the taper of the MDF board form the slot over the rollers and not using the original plastic bit, you get to use all the roller width at once and it is quick to crush.
Check out the pics of mine in the photo gallery section of this site.

Cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/10/04)

7kg in that batch, took as long as it takes to boil a couple of kettles to warm up the tun.


----------



## arsenewenger (3/5/06)

Sorry to bring up an old post . I have been loooking around at the grain mills pages to find out what i want to get , I think i will go the Marga.

I have tried the link to the modifications but it does not seem to be around anymore.
Does anyone have some picture i could see about the mods , they sound easy enough to make , just want to have alook

Cheers
AW  :beer:


----------



## Gough (3/5/06)

G'day AW,

I've got a Marga I bought 18 months or so ago and I'm very happy with it. I paid $79 delivered. I know that recently the Margas have gone up a lot - indeed around $160 seems to be the going rate. For $79 I think they are good value. For $160, I think they are getting a bit pricey and there are competing mills such as the base model Crankenstein available from TWOC in WA that are around that money that are purpose built and would appear to me to be better value for that price.

If you've found one at or near the old price then go for it and (after you've bought yours of course  ) let the board know... I reckon some others would be interested. As far as the mods go, the 3 biggies are to pop off and unscrew the adjustor knob and drill some more adjustment holes; to widen the throat of the hopper; and to make a larger hopper such as Vlad's beer carton hopper that I copied. I made these mods myself and I'm 'tool challenged' so they are very straightforward.

My 2 cents...

Shawn.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/5/06)

arsenewenger said:


> Sorry to bring up an old post . I have been loooking around at the grain mills pages to find out what i want to get , I think i will go the Marga.
> 
> I have tried the link to the modifications but it does not seem to be around anymore.
> Does anyone have some picture i could see about the mods , they sound easy enough to make , just want to have alook
> ...



Here are some pics
Marga mods

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gough (3/5/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> [post="124106"][/post]​



Here are some pics
Marga mods

Cheers
Andrew
[post="124114"][/post]​[/quote]

The very pics I copied my mods from when I made them! Ah the good old days of the AHB gallery...

Thanks again Andrew  


Shawn


----------



## Bizarre (3/5/06)

Gough said:


> For $160, I think they are getting a bit pricey and there are competing mills such as the base model Crankenstein available from TWOC in WA that are around that money that are purpose built and would appear to me to be better value for that price.
> 
> [post="124112"][/post]​



Hi guys - have any of you had any experience with the Crankandstein mills? They seem to be a reasonable price, and the sceptic in me wonders "Whats the catch?"


----------



## Ross (3/5/06)

Bizarre said:


> Hi guys - have any of you had any experience with the Crankandstein mills? They seem to be a reasonable price, and the sceptic in me wonders "Whats the catch?"
> 
> [post="124139"][/post]​



Bizzarre,

Crankandstein are great mills - do a simple search on the name & you'll find heaps to read...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Bizarre (3/5/06)

Ross said:


> Bizzarre,
> 
> Crankandstein are great mills - do a simple search on the name & you'll find heaps to read...
> 
> ...



Thanks Ross - there is sometimes too much to read on here  things that could potentially get me in trouble with the missus (Bank manager) - I did a search the earlier today that yielded not much, but after looking on google I realised I had mis-spelt the name and now I feel stupid lol
:blink:


----------



## arsenewenger (4/5/06)

Thanks Andrew and Gough for the advice . 

Those pictures have come in real handy .
The Marga Mill I found was $105 from Bake and Brew in SA so i thinnk that price is not to badd as i can put a washing machine motor that i have on it and make a larger hopper as well

Cheers
AW


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/06)

Just a word of warning.

Don't go totally ham-fisted like I did with mine. I used the cut-off screwdriver in the drill and unfortunately the bit jumped out of the slot a couple of times.

The slot in the Marga isn't very strong and slipping bit caused it to get worse under the torque of the crushing grain. Eventually the slot wore out completely and to my eyes rather easily.  

Now this is not a common predicament for Marga owners but I found that the slot on mine did not spin in a proper concentric circle. This is what I thought may have caused the drill to jump and strip the slot. 

My remedy was to clean the hole out a little and force a bolt into the shaft. A couple of taps with the mallet to drive the bolt in further then I removed the plate of the side of the mill and drilled a hole through the edge of the roller and the bolt. Then I inserted a small 5/32 bolt through the hole to pin both together. 

Early testing with a few cups of grain looks good. I've also attached the spider coupler to balance out the mis-alignment. This works quite well. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/06)

Another pic of the coupler.

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/5/06)

Excellent tip Warren!
My Marga is a bit worn out after crushing many kilo's of grain and this is a mod that I will do in the near future - thanks!

The old Marga is a great mill, and it's the best $80 I ever spent...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/06)

No worries TL.

It's actually a fairly easy mod to make. Just take the plate off on the crank side. There's a bit of the roller that's narrowed down and protrudes out. With a bit of care you can drill a hole through the side and through the bolt. Then it's just a matter of 'pinning' it with a smaller screw (or even a split pin or circlip :unsure: ). I made sure it was a tight fit. The 5/32 bolt virtually self-tapped through this hole to eliminate any play.

No guarantees of the longevity. I've only tested it with a couple of cups of grain thus far. Seems sturdy though. The spider coupler will take the mis-alignment shudders away and probably reduce stress on the bolt.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (4/5/06)

How's the windscreen wiper attachment going Warren?

i've got the parts, but held off doing mine, waiting for your report  


Cheers Ross


----------



## deadly (4/5/06)

How did you get the end cap off the adjustment knob?it wouldnt budge for me so i taped it in position


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/06)

Ross said:


> How's the windscreen wiper attachment going Warren?
> 
> i've got the parts, but held off doing mine, waiting for your report
> 
> ...



Not that good Ross.  If I was waiting for the low RPMs of a wiper motor to crush 9kg of grain I think I'd die from boredom. 

Being the impatient person I am I shelved the wiper motor and just stuck with a drill. There's a greater chance of crushing the grain within 30 minutes this way with some care.  

I also found the wiper motor stopping inexplainably and having to turn the battery charger on and off a couple of times to restart. I'm wondering if a 4 amp charger is a little underpowered for the job? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/06)

deadly said:


> How did you get the end cap off the adjustment knob?it wouldnt budge for me so i taped it in position
> [post="124377"][/post]​



G'day Deadly

It was a total p***k to get off! :angry: 

I wound up carefully drilling a hole in it and cutting it off with some snips and pulling with some pliers. Not pretty but it eventually worked. Needless to say don't expect to be able to put the cap back on again any time soon. You don't need it anyway. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## crells (5/5/06)

If you pull out the rollers, there is a hole on the reverse side of the knob where you can push small diameter wire in to pop out the cap.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/5/06)

OR, you can simply get a small thin flat screwdriver and gently pry around the crack between the knob and the cap, mine levered out very easily with a bit of care.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/06)

That's what I tried Andrew and it wouldn't move a muscle. Then I tried tapping with a nail punch on the edge and it still resisted.

Then I drilled a small hole in the edge, hooked through a bit of wire and tried to pull but to no avail.

Then I just lost the plot and decided to cut with the snips, then levered and the little bugger gave way.

As stated earlier. The mill functions just fine without it anyway. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (5/5/06)

I used the flat screwdriver end of a swiss army knife bottle opener :lol: Came off no worries and has gone back on easily too. 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (5/5/06)

The Marga family photo :lol: 




Brent


----------



## deadly (5/5/06)

sounds like mine is the same as yours Warren,tried the screwdriver then nailpunch then drilled and its still on there! doesnt look pretty anymore.  

edit to add unsmiley


----------



## deadly (5/5/06)

BTW i found that the charger would cut out on the faster off the 2 wiper speeds,it has to be the slowest setting-and it does take awhlie to crush but there are plenty of other things to do while its going.


----------



## jayse (5/5/06)

deadly said:


> How did you get the end cap off the adjustment knob?it wouldnt budge for me so i taped it in position
> [post="124377"][/post]​




Thats all I did too! I'am very happy with my marga and its been going for near on 4 years, I widened the hopper slot and attached a bigger carboard hopper to it.
I run mine with a power drill with a 10mm spade bit slotted in. The handle doesn't fit back in very nicely anymore because the slot has been widened but no big deal.
Warrens idea looks cool so if it ever does widen anymore i'll have to end up doing that. So far its fine though.
You can run these things pretty fast but with the power drill and the noisy rollers at that speed it is pretty loud.

Anyway I'am not adding anything that has'nt been mentioned before really just post whoring my post count up. :lol: 


Alcohol fueled brewtality.
Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/5/06)

Actually, I've never used the drill bit attachment - always hand cranked the grains. That way if people ask about my thick forearms and hairy hands, I tell them that I'm an all grain brewer and they quickly walk the other way....

TL


----------



## arsenewenger (5/5/06)

Is is possible tyo add a motor from a washing machine with a fanbelt . Has anyone attempted this or got it going.

Cheers
TK :beer:


----------



## Ash in Perth (8/5/06)

i bought a modified one fomr grumpys. ever seen those 5L heinken kegs around? i got an empty one off a swill loving mate and cut it up. cut the top off and the bottom was cut into flaps which i screwed in the the inside of the existing hopper so it can still be removed easily for cleaning. works great as long as you beat the bottom a bit so it is angled downwards.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/06)

Just thought I'd post to this thread again for another "budget" pimping of one's Marga. This mod cost me $8 all up.

I managed to score a large sheet of 5mm corflute (thanks Borrett for the tip on this material) gratis from a friend. Corflute is basically plastic cardboard. It's waterproof and quite strong and generally used for temporary outdoor signage. Basically a great low-cost material. That could probably be had for nothing from a willing Signwriter.

I then bought a 2m length of 1 inch x 1.5mm thick ally angle from Bunnings which was the only cost incurred (about $8). I cut the corflute 500mm high x 360 wide at the top point by 10mm wide at the bottom point. Then I just glued the corflute to the ally with some liquid nails which worked a treat.  

Hopper should hold 6-7kg of grain which is good for my 8-9kg grainbills.

Not pretty but should be quite effective. That said Jennifer Hawkins couldn't make a Marga look pretty. :lol: 

Here's a couple of pics.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (25/5/06)

Wuhoo, she's complete at last. 

OK OK, yours is bigger than mine.  

Cheers

Brent


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/06)

Eeeeeeekkkk!!!! It's the scary Spud Man!! h34r: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (25/5/06)

The crush aint over till the fat hopper 'slims.. (boom boom)

.....Way of the future. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future.. way of the future..


----------



## Ross (25/5/06)

Nice one Warren - I think it's inspiring me to get my Marga rolling - been gathering dust ever since I bought it over 6 months ago...

Cheers Ross


----------



## grabman (31/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> I managed to score a large sheet of 5mm corflute (thanks Borrett for the tip on this material) gratis from a friend. Corflute is basically plastic cardboard. It's waterproof and quite strong and generally used for temporary outdoor signage. Basically a great low-cost material. That could probably be had for nothing from a willing Signwriter.




top idea Warren, the missus works in a pub, corflute by the box load there for advertising etc, might finally find a use for something with Carlton Mid written on it!!!

will use when I get my crankandstein!!

Grab


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/8/06)

Great job on the mill, Warren...
Steve very kindly dropped of some corflute the other day and I've been stuffing around with other things, but your solution is exactly what I've been after - I was worried about how the corflute walls would hold 5+kg of grain without collapsing and the ally angle is the solution - much better than loads of Caribou tape!!
It's off to Bunnings I go!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/8/06)

No worries TL.

I've had about 5-6kg in it in one sitting and didn't even look like breaking up.  

Don't forget the Liquid Nails.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/8/06)

Very classy Bindi. :beerbang: 

Like the idea of perspex. You can see how much grain you've got left in the hopper as opposed to craning your nose over the lip of the corflute one (assuming you're sitting with the drill) like Kilroy. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (7/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Very classy Bindi. :beerbang:
> 
> Like the idea of perspex. You can see how much grain you've got left in the hopper as opposed to craning your nose over the lip of the corflute one (assuming you're sitting with the drill) like Kilroy. :blink:
> 
> Warren -




The drill is stapped down on the outrigger [for want of a better word :huh: ] and the speed is set with a cable tie, gives a great crush.
High tech hey.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/8/06)

bindi said:


> and the speed is set with a cable tie, gives a great crush.
> High tech hey.



Ah!!! The humble cable tie. The brewer's best friend. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## sinkas (24/8/06)

Do the guys using these mills use them at full drill speed?

I bouhgt a second hand one some time ago, and have just tried to use it, it seems ridiculously slow, the crush is good on the #2 setting, but I thinnk i would have to leave it overnight to mill for one batch.

Or do you guys use the coarse crush, then feed through for a #2 crush?


----------



## bindi (24/8/06)

sinkas said:


> Do the guys using these mills use them at full drill speed?
> 
> I bouhgt a second hand one some time ago, and have just tried to use it, it seems ridiculously slow, the crush is good on the #2 setting, but I thinnk i would have to leave it overnight to mill for one batch.
> 
> Or do you guys use the coarse crush, then feed through for a #2 crush?




Go back to post #17 by Gough and he posted This . 

And the speed I set is not fast and not too slow, just fast enough for a good crush, trial and error.


----------



## benno1973 (14/12/06)

Hi guys,

sorry to drag this up again. I'm looking into how difficult the adjustments would be for the Marga Mill, and I can't seem to find any instructions or piccies on how to go about it? The link from the initial post no longer works, and Gough's post #17 seems to no longer have the piccies available. 

Are there any places where I might be able to find some info? I've looked through lots of other posts on the Marga, but nothing there...

KS


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/12/06)

KS,
I have removed the pics that were linked to that thread #17 because the are for the older model mill and are not of any use to people buying the mills from Ross because the mill design is different.
This thrad has more info on the newer mills
mill

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## benno1973 (14/12/06)

Nice one Andrew. Thanks for the link...


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/12/06)

Kaiser

This may help.  

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (14/12/06)

> managed to score a large sheet of 5mm corflute (thanks Borrett for the tip on this material) gratis from a friend. Corflute is basically plastic cardboard. It's waterproof and quite strong and generally used for temporary outdoor signage. Basically a great low-cost material. That could probably be had for nothing from a willing Signwriter.




Any brewers in Qld want this matieral I have tons!!!! you just have to look at megaswill branding.

Cheers JJ


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/12/06)

I received my marga for xmas  Cheers Ross

And I have modified it.

I did this by basically working out where the knob should go and drilling through the out side of the knob through to the other side. I put a thin bit of wood under the knob so as not to stuff up the mill. 

Worked like a dream

I'll post pics when i get a chance.

BTW the #2 was a little to the right of 6.00

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (28/12/06)

Very important with the Marga to set the crush roller gap properly. These mills have an offset axle which is adjusted using the adjustment knob and the axle bushes are also offset for adustment of the roller parallel to the driven or lower roller. The feed roller gap should be opened up to the widest setting, then use the offset bushes on the axle to adjust the crush roller gap, set it using feeler guages and be sure it is parallel by setting each end and then double checking. Rough diagram below: Try for .040" - .045" (40 - 45 thou.)


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I received my marga for xmas  Cheers Ross
> 
> And I have modified it.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the pics CTK, I want to start modifing a few of these & this seems the easiest way with little risk of damaging the mill.

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (28/12/06)

I drilled another hole a couple of days ago as the gap just wasnt wide enough when working with the drill. The grain wasn't gripping. Ive botched up a cardboard hopper, got a 1cm spade bit for me drill...alls good...works a treat.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/12/06)

Ross said:


> Looking forward to the pics CTK, I want to start modifing a few of these & this seems the easiest way with little risk of damaging the mill.
> 
> cheers Ross


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/12/06)

Ross said:


> Looking forward to the pics CTK, I want to start modifing a few of these & this seems the easiest way with little risk of damaging the mill.
> 
> cheers Ross



My method for modifying the mill

1) With a feeler gauge and the knob facing you, adjust the knob until it is at the appropriate position - this the gap where the grain comes out when milling - not the feeding gap - I found that the #2 is a little to the right of 6.00
2) Mark the position that needs to be drilled
3) I used a fairly small drill bit to drill through the exterior of the knob
4) I then put a thin piece of wood under the knob and drilled through the other side
5) I then did it again with a larger bit

I must have slipped when i did mine cause i ended up with a 1.0mm space instead of 0.9mm ... oh well

From what palmer writes a space between .09 to 1.3mm is acceptable

Attached is pic of the final hole and the makeshift hopper i've made and the base i cut out of chipboard - i enclosed the bottom of the mill with more cardboard

If i have the inclination later i'll probably extend on my kindergarden cardboard cutting techniques - the cardboard is sturdy enough - thanks coopers

Cheers

Edit: Speling


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/1/07)

I actually used my mill on friday and found that it was necessary to make the hole that feeds the grain onto the rollers bigger other wise it gets stuck. I made it a fair bit bigger and now it occasionally gets stuck.

Has anyone actually replaced the plastic hopper part with some thing else? 

I just wondering in the event that it breaks / cracks

Ross did you ever get those plans together for the hopper that you'd mentioned earlier?

Cheers


----------



## Ross (7/1/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Ross did you ever get those plans together for the hopper that you'd mentioned earlier?
> 
> Cheers



Hopper plans here, courtesy of Screwtop View attachment Mill_Hopper.doc


Best to widen the hopper feed to the full width of the mill, but keep the narrow gap the same...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (7/1/07)

Here we go again. 
Use the adjustment knob to set the widest feed roller gap possible. Then using feeler guages adjust the offset bushes either end of the crank/driven roller to set the crush roller gap at a parallel .040" (40 thou). Rip out the little hopper and fit a home made wide mouth hopper. If driving the mill with a power drill, grain will bounce out of the feed roller gap if the gap is narrow or the drill speed is not slow. While the drill is running, place a small (teaspoonfull) of grain in the hopper and watch what happens. This slows down milling speed, very important to have a wide feed roller gap and very slow drill speed, the grain will be crushed better and faster than at higher speeds and with less tearing of the husks.


----------



## RichardR (3/6/07)

Ross said:


> Hopper plans here, courtesy of Screwtop View attachment 10830
> 
> 
> Best to widen the hopper feed to the full width of the mill, but keep the narrow gap the same...
> ...


----------



## RichardR (3/6/07)

Ross said:


> Hopper plans here, courtesy of Screwtop View attachment 10830
> 
> 
> Best to widen the hopper feed to the full width of the mill, but keep the narrow gap the same...
> ...


----------



## RichardR (4/6/07)

Sorry,
I stuffed up the post I was trying to do on hopper modifications for the Marga Mill, however, Ross is going to post my idea.

RichardR


----------



## Kingy (26/6/07)

ok a dumb ass question here. How do a read a feeler guage i cant ssem to find a 60 thou??


----------



## hughman666 (26/6/07)

Kingy said:


> ok a dumb ass question here. How do a read a feeler guage i cant ssem to find a 60 thou??


i used the 40thou setting as described by screwtop. this was a matter matching up the various gagues to equal 40 thou.


----------



## Kingy (26/6/07)

on each individual guage it says 2 numbers eg. .017 then underneath it says .019 which number do i go by?

i used the big number at the bottum (.019) then matched it up to 60. Then when it was back together it had closed up a little. Is this normal? does it have to be spot on or is near enough good enough.

Ill probably just get some cracked grain tomorrow and adjust my mill till it matches the HBS

cheers kingy

p.s so you reckon 40-45 is the go?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/7/07)

I was coming back from the airport on monday and stopped at white castle in carlton nsw

They have the mill there for $91

Details here

White Castle Furniture Art Gallery & Gifts
297-303 Princess Hwy Carlton NSW 2218
ph: (02) 9553 8065

No affiliation

Cheers


----------



## bonj (8/9/07)

I modded my marga today. Thanks for the hints fixa and screwtop!

"Oh margie, you came and you crushed me some barley"

I've had a few 

-Bonj


----------



## fixa (8/9/07)

Bonj said:


> I modded my marga today. Thanks for the hints fixa and screwtop!
> 
> "Oh margie, you came and you crushed me some barley"
> 
> ...



cheers mate..
I told my missus i wasn't completely useless like she says...  :blink:


----------

